# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  donde poner ciertas cosas

## jonathan25

donde puedo escribir algo sobre un juego?hablaria de algun secreto entonces nose donde puedo ponerlo.

----------


## b12jose

Hola Jonathan,

como sabes las normas del foro impiden que se puedan desvelar secretos, así que tendrías un par de formas para hacerlo, bien hablando con * o evitando ser demasiado descriptivo ... 

Otra opción sería que esperaras a tener el mínimo de mensajes y el mínimo de estancia en el foro e intentar acceder al laboratorio, donde se puede hablar con mucha más libertad.

Si tienes cualquier otra duda, la hablamos.

Saludos

----------


## jonathan25

quiero que me aconsejen con un juego.
la carta encogida,e inventado una manera y me gustaria mostrarlo para saber que opinan.

----------


## Coloclom

pues grabate y subes el video al foro

----------


## jonathan25

subir videos si puedo?como no cumplo todavia los requisitos para hacer ciertas cosas...

explico de que va el juego:
se da a elegir una carta,se dice que hay muchas maneras de encontrar una carta..diciendole que suba arriba,que cambie de color..pero que esta vez haremos algo diferente.
se pierde la carta en la baraja,sin ninhun tipo de con***l..
al riflear la baraja poco a poco una carta va asomando..ojo!la carta a encogido y no es otra que la elegida por el espectador..
un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

lo de sin ningún tipo de control se lo dices al espectador o a nosotros?

----------


## julioso

Mejor que decirle al espectador el (sin ningun tipo de control) haz la sutileza de tamariz para la ambiciosa de... asoma por ahi? sigue asomando? y ahora? empujala tu.
La que explica en la via mágica para su ambiciosa

----------


## jonathan25

ya,lo de sin ningun tipo de control lo e dicho aqui para que se supiera,claro está que al espectador ni de coña le voi a decir eso,a el le digo que la empuje hasta que quede cuadrada con todas,que no asome por ningun lado..

perdon por el mal entendido.

----------


## Coloclom

en serio logras que una carta asome de la baraja sin controlarla previamente??




Pd: Sé que es posible hacerlo, pero implica una baraja destinada a ese único juego, cambio de baraja para poder hacerlo,... en fin, que no lo veo. Existe algún otro metodo?




Edito:

Releyendo el efecto del juego, he de decir que ese juego ya está inventado, incluso, mejorado:

El juego inicial precisa de HI y sí, la carta se pierde sin necesidad de controlarla, pero implica una baraja para ese único juego (o variantes de él), y precisas cambiar la baraja...
Se puede lograr el mismo efecto sin necesidad de tener que cambiar la baraja (aunque implicaría controlar la carta elegida).

----------


## jonathan25

luego tengo otro,es una prediccion:
saco una carta de prediccion de color azul,y el juego lo hago con una baraja roja.
doi a elegir una carta,pero esa carta nadie tiene que verla,entonces doi vuelta PRIMERO a mi carta de prediccion(lo hago a si para que no haya ningun tipo de duda de que si la diese antes el espectador yo pudiera hacer algun tipo de cambio de carta,no se si esto se puede decir..)entonces al dar vuelta el espectador a su carta estas coinciden.
pero claro mi carta de prediccion es de color azul,al pasar la mano por el dorso estr cambia a rojo,ahora si que es una prediccion 100°/.

perdona pero tampoco hago cambio de baraja,ni es una baraja especial para ese juego.

y tampoco utulizo HI

sinceramente creo que para que asome una carta de la baraja no se necesita tanta historia,y ya e dicho antes aqui o en otro hilo que yo nose si ya existen o no,y que si existian no creo que se hicieran de la misma manera,porque yo este.juego ni lo cobocia ni lo habia visto nunca,es mas cuando te has puesto a.decir que se hace con una baraja exclusiva,que si cambio de baraja y tambien HI..
me a parecido demasiao

----------


## Coloclom

No conozco demasiados juegos.

Nos subes el video?

----------


## Prendes

Si anda, un vídeo, porque leyendolo no me entero de nada :S

----------


## jonathan25

me acabas de decir que ya existe,y no sabes demasiados juegos..

cuando lo grabe sin ningun problema lo subo

----------


## Coloclom

> me acabas de decir que ya existe,y no sabes demasiados juegos..


Qué quieres decir? No me gustan nada las insinuaciones.

Con un solo juego que conozca, si es el tuyo, me parece suficiente.


Pd: Cualquier juego, cuyo efecto sea el mismo, aunque construyas otro juego cuya parte interna sea totalmente opuesta, si el efecto es el mismo, se considera que ese juego aya existe.

----------


## Tereso

> Pd: Cualquier juego, cuyo efecto sea el mismo, aunque construyas otro juego cuya parte interna sea totalmente opuesta, si el efecto es el mismo, se considera que ese juego aya existe.


Eso me incomoda un tanto con unos pensamientos que tengo respecto a el juego del que te he hablado, Coloclom, la verdad no he visto ni el efecto ni el juego, pero me voy a llevar una buena desilusión si existiese jejejeje.

Ahora, Jonathan, me gustaría mucho ver el vídeo del segundo juego que comentas, hace poco vi unos vídeos donde hay un cambio de color sumamente visual y no tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo se hace, pero me gusta verlos  :Smile1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jonathan25

gracias por la ayuda.un saludo

----------


## renard

Hombre el juego ya existe ya que la tecnica es muy conocida es mas solo hay que riflear y ya esta no hay mas,se fu....a la carta se riflea y ya,es una tecnica que tanbien ae utiliza cuando le falta un trozo a la carta,en alguna rota y recompuesta se hace,este juego es mas viejo que matusalem.

----------


## Mistico

No te preocupes, suele pasar. Crees inventar algo y...Marlo ya lo hizo antes. En ocasiones incluso has leido o visto en video el mismo efecto hace mucho, pero no lo recuerdas como tal y crees que es una idea tuya, cuando es algo que subyacia en tu incosciente. Un saludo.

----------


## jonathan25

si no pasa nada,simplemente lo e comentado y lo primero que e dicho es que no sabia si
ya existia,pero me a parecido que enseguida han atacado.

----------


## Coloclom

Jonathan25, te insto (como moderador) a que cites los mensajes de este hilo en los que consideres que has sido atacado. Gracias

----------


## jonathan25

> si no pasa nada,simplemente lo e comentado y lo primero que e dicho es que no sabia si
> ya existia,pero me a parecido que enseguida han atacado.


e dicho,me a parecido..

----------


## Coloclom

> Jonathan25, te insto (como moderador) a que cites los mensajes de este hilo en los que consideres que has sido atacado. Gracias


 He dicho: aquellos que consideres, osea, aquello que te lo parezcan.

A mi se me han podido pasar por alto, así, que por favor, citamelos. Por el bien común del foro

----------


## jonathan25

pido disculpas,e recapacitado y leido los mensajes.
tal vez ese dia no estaba yo muy haya y lo interprete como 
no tocaba.
espero aceptes.mis disculpas coloclom.
un saludo

----------


## Mgfranco

muy buenas.. tengo una duda sobre en que parte del foro puedo preguntar sobre actuar por primera vez..aunque llevo más de un año haciendo magia en la calle, a amigos y en las fiestas pero sólo mostrando mis juegos entre amigos; pero nunca teniendo una presentación formal como tal. El asunto es que dentro de 2 meses tendré mi primera presentación y será en parte para hacer una presentación para niños (será un cumpleaños y debe ser la principal) y aparte para los adultos debo ir de mesa en mesa haciendo juegos de magia, pero más "maduros" obviamente. quisiera que me pudieran aconsejar sobre que juegos puedo usar o cuales me recomendarían (sobre todo para los niños).. y algunas recomendaciones, gracias de antemano, y disculpen ustedes la molestia.

----------


## b12jose

Hola Mgfranco,

si la rutina que quieres hacer es enfocada a magia infantil, puedes pasarte por el subforo de magia infantil, te recomiendo que leas los post que hay por allí que seguro que consigues un montón de información sobre lo que necesitas, si no siempre podrás preguntar por allí y seguro que mucha de la gente que se dedica a esto te puede ayudar mucho más enfocado para eso.

Saludos

----------

